# Horse name meanings ?



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

So does your horses name mean anything ? Im just curious because i love meaningful names, on horses, humans or just about anything :lol: 

Stína is just a nickname for the name Kristín, so my mares first owner was probably named that :lol: (i really hated that name at first, the guy who sold her to me even said that we could just act as if she didn´t have a name because he hated it too ! but it stuck too her and now I´m liking it more and more :wink: )
Asi means rush in a fancy kind of way ! 

Draumsýn (a mare i ride) i just have to include her name ! I love it, it means vision in a dream ! 
Grýla (another mare i ride) has a horrific name ! It might just look lika another icelandic name, but this is the name of the mother of the 13 icelandic santas ! And the mother of the 13 icelandic santas is an ugly tröll (not the ones with the hair, but the real nordic thing :lol: ) and she eats children who don´t get clothing for christmas ! so everyone was afraid of grýla ! why someone would name that pretty, gentle and great mare that, is beyond me ! :roll:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty means misty :lol: we called her that (she didnt have a name) because we got her on a cold Misty November morning


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

my horses name means devil in spanish :lol: diablo
his name before i got him was ***** the spanish word for black, and it meant the *color* not the race, :roll: the little girl who named him was 4 at the time so i cant really blame her, 
i was going to change his name to...im not really sure if i can say this...um playboy...but not the girls/magazine or whatevr that is, just the name i wasnt actually thinking about that when i was changing his name i just thought it fit him better than diablo lol *shrugs*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol came with his name but it really fits him because he is definitely a pistol!

The Black, well he came with the name Black and I added The from the black stallion and over the years he became BlackHorse...

Blue, he came with his name too... It's Tombstone... but he's so kind and loving not sure it really fits him...

Beauty came with her name to and she really is a beauty. Her registered name is Shesa Top Vantage (Top Vantage was her father, he was a superior halter stallion, out of Impressive)

Riley, I just like that name! (I named him - I wanted to call him Angel but everyone nixed me) and Just A Top Vantage, I thought it was cute because his grandaddy was such a "big" man I thought it would be cute to say... Just a TOP VANTAGE...teehee...

Style, came with the name....


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wikke is a fairly common Dutch/Friesian name (there's actually an FPS approved stallion with the name: Wikke 404). There's also a flower called wikke, though I don't know how much it relates to the given Dutch name.


----------



## RosieRox (Jun 16, 2008)

Harley, our 7 y/o sorrel/flaxen Belgian Morgan cross, lives up to his name because he's big, beautiful, sleek and powerful like a Harley Davidson. 8) And he's got hair like an 80's rock star. LOL

Rosie, my 20 y/o grade fleabit gray mare, came with the name and it fits her.  She's just good ol' dependable Rosie.

Momma Horse, our 21 y/o AQHA Appendix mare, came to us with her 18 month old Paint filly and the nickname Momma just seemed to fit her. She mommies everyone. Her registered name is Pamela Pali. Her previous owners called her Pali but it doesn't suit her IMO.

Our 5 y/o OTTB, Sultry's Wiseman, we nicknamed Sully. Just seemed to fit him.


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

Keeva (16.3hh 2 yr old bay mare with belly spot) means gentle, beautiful, precious in Irish.

It really fits her. Rarely do I ever call a horse by its name though. They always have nicknames that I seem to say more often then their name.

Hers seems to be kitten.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

ummm, i don't have a horse, but i will explain my trainers.....

Red......uh, he's red......
Grey.......guess? yup, he's grey
Rocket....... a name that was boyish that would fit a mare....
Boomer..... he was loud when he ran.....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mi Vida Loco (or Loca) spanish for My life is crazy or my crazy life. 
I call her Vida which is of course life in spanish. I think they called her Midnight before I got her. Her reg. name is Mi Vida Loca. 
Pretty Saro named from an old folk song I have always loved
Shiloh again a song. Shiloh by Neil Diamond
Sassafras is just Fras its her reg. name.


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Cody's registered name is Ritske McCue's Lakota.
The Ritske is for the well known Friesian stallion on his sire's side.
McCue is because he can be traced back to Peter McCue on his dam's side (she's a Paint).
Lakota to suited him because it loosely means "friend to all", and Cody is one of the friendliest horses I've known.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My boyfriend came up with Maia's name


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Well... Dumas came with his name...except it was [email protected], I hated it that they called him that. :x we tried for weeks to figure out a better name and Dumas just stuck...but we say it like Doomas...my hubby and I argued about spelling for the longest time... I just gave in. I usually call him D.

Twister also came with his name. I guess is registered name is supposed to be somethings high flyin' twister. Tho we will never know as his papers stayed some 2 or 3 owners back. I Usually just call him Twisty-Poo :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL! Poor Dumas! And here I thought his name was so elegant and highbrow...I didn't know it came from THOSE origins!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well my mare I named with the help of one of my best friends. I'm a bit pirate fan so her name was perfect for both me and her. Suits her well to because she is a tall girl.
As for my guy...I don't his name just suit him. I don't think it means anything either...Oh well, maybe the next horse will have a name with a meaning :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Well my mare I named with the help of one of my best friends. I'm a bit pirate fan so her name was perfect for both me and her. Suits her well to because she is a tall girl.
> As for my guy...I don't his name just suit him. I don't think it means anything either...Oh well, maybe the next horse will have a name with a meaning :lol:


what are their names?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Well... Dumas came with his name...except it was [email protected], I hated it that they called him that. :x


Yeah, mistys boyfriend was called "the little [email protected]"


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

the name litla-ljót almost stuck to my girl ! 
it means little-ugly :lol:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Gee Willikers was named after his mother (as some of you know), Gee String. I love that he was named after his mother - He fits his name because of his sometimes very lazy attitude, and his western training background. Sometimes I swear I can hear him say "Aw gee willikers" when I want him to work, and he doesn't want to.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Well, I have a tendency to bring things home in pairs and name them that way. Example the 2 frogs - Frank 'n' Stein. But with the horses I was kinda of stumped. James kept on saying Thelma 'n Louise, but they didn't look like a thelma or louise. So we went with Carmela and Canela (or carmel and cinnamon in english) which was based on their coloring sort of and we call them Mela and Nela or melly and nelly but i think actually most of the time it's Nonobadhorsewhatareyoudoingstopembarassingme!!???!!!?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

alstaxidermy said:


> most of the time it's Nonobadhorsewhatareyoudoingstopembarassingme!!???!!!?


Thats too funny!  :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Sara said:


> LOL! Poor Dumas! And here I thought his name was so elegant and highbrow...I didn't know it came from THOSE origins!



Sorry for the double post...  

You dear Sara may ALWAYS think of us as elegant!  To be perfectly honest... Thats the first time this hillbilly has ever been in the same sentence with the words elegant and highbrow! :wink: I think I'll keep that for a couple weeks! Thanks!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Jubilee's original name was Showy and I really didn't like it. So I was actually flipping through a baby names book, hoping to find some interesting names I could get ideas from. "Jubilee" stood out to me right away and for some reason, I knew right then that that was it ... the perfect name! And I love it. I added "Rose" cuz I thought it sounded cute. So Jubilee Rose.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Imperious's names has always been Imperious.

His name means: Arrogantly domineering or overbearing

Lol, he has a tendency to act like that


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella is short for fellow, meaning boy or man. He came with his name and I thought seriously about changing it but found out it suited him and is soooooo easy to call out when he is in the field!


----------

